# Whatever happend to referee Larry Landless?



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Forgive me if I missed a fight where he made an early and/or late stoppage, but it wasn't like he was Dan mirgliotta...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It was Baroni vs Tanner 1, and I agreed with the stoppage. Phil was doing nothing but eating elbows.

Landless reffed in Hawaii after that. He hasn't done much of anything recently.


----------



## Hello Japan (Sep 20, 2010)

maybe he's not licsensed in those states

i have seen him around in kotc shows and stuff


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

Larry runs a gym in California. I know he's licensed and refs in California. Not sure what other states he is still licensed, but he's still out there.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Thread bump. Larry is the strength and conditioning coach for the high school wrestling team I'm an assistant coach on. Super cool guy. I remember seeing him ref fights back in the day and forgot about him until I met him at practice a couple months ago. I Googled his name for fun and this topic came up. Small world.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

He got caught with male hookers in a public bathroom


----------

